# Su-15UM Flagon G - Pioneer2's Russian trainer OOB



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

It should come as no surprise to many reading this that I love obscure subject matter. From Gundams that almost no one has heard of to four-door vettes and planes that can barely get out of their own way, the odder it is, the better I like it. I also have a thing for two-seater variants of normally single-pilot aircraft.

One of the lesser-known Russian planes of the Cold War is the Su-15 Flagon, despite its apparent penchant for shooting down airliners! As a typical “fast-and-pointy” ‘60s-era interceptor, it’s not really something I have a particular love for. However, if you talk to me about the trainer variant, then you have my attention!

Well, Pioneer2 from Turkey did just that, and I couldn’t resist picking up one of their Su-15UM Flagon G kits years and years ago. I decided it was time to get it out of the stack and see what I was in for. Check out this very “workmanlike” (to be kind) kit out-of-box at the link below, and remember that I’m doing this so you don’t have to!

1/72 Pioneer2 Su-21G Flagon (OOB)


----------

